# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Kba winter festival

## Scott Schmidt

Anyone going to the KBA show this weekend? I'm planning on going Friday evening.

----------


## powercat

I had no idea this was going on in Wichita. Wish I had known about this ahead of time.  Only a few hours from KC.

Got plans to see The Franz Family in Bonner Springs on Saturday, instead. 

Have fun!

----------


## GVD

> I had no idea this was going on in Wichita. #Wish I had known about this ahead of time...


The next time you go to the Freestate Festival you may want to stop by the KBA booth and pick up one of the flyers they hand out.

KBA

----------


## GVD

> Anyone going to the KBA show this weekend?


I'll be there too Scott. Here's a link to the KBA website with all the relevant details.

<span style='color:blue'>KBA Bluegrass at the Marriott</span>

One new feature this year is <span style='color:blue'>FrontPorchRadio.net</span>

They've been to Winfield the last couple years and if you go to their website be sure and check out the Possum Nation Experience band. The mandolin player happens to be the Cafe's very own Ken Sager.

GVD

----------


## mitchelwb

Man! wish I could go! Is there ever anything like this here in KC?

----------


## Tom Mullen

I will be there. It is only 3 hours away for me. I will be there Sat around noon. Maybe Fri nite if I get an offer I cant refuse &lt;G&gt;
I will have Hoss(56 F5) with me, so look for me. Old brown mandolin case with lots of stickers on it. 
I am looking for some advanced pickers

Go to my website for a better look at it and me.

----------


## GVD

> Man! wish I could go! #Is there ever anything like this here in KC?


Well there's the Free State Music Festival every year the first weekend in Feb. It's not as big of a festival as the KBA Winter Fest but it's still usually a pretty good time.

GVD

----------


## ALog

Carrie Hassler will be at the Mountain Music Shoppe in July...the 10 I believe. Followed by Chris Hillman and Sam Bush FREE at the Olathe Music in the park on July 11!

----------


## mitchelwb

> Well there's the Free State Music Festival every year the first weekend in Feb.


COOL! I'm gonna go put it on the calendar right now so I can go this year.... errr... uhh... hang on a second. DANG!!!

----------


## Dave Schimming

I'm hoping to get away from work in time to get down to Wichita by mid-afternoon Saturday. Haven't decided to bring the mando or guitar yet (will leave the banjo at home). I also want to recommend the Free State festival in Lawrence held a couple weeks ago, nice festival in the middle of winter with jam opportunities.

----------


## powercat

> Originally Posted by  (GVD @ Feb. 12 2008, 15:46)
> 
> Well there's the Free State Music Festival every year the first weekend in Feb.
> 
> 
> COOL! I'm gonna go put it on the calendar right now so I can go this year.... errr... uhh... hang on a second. DANG!!!


I just went to Freestate this year...first time. It was a lot of fun. My mando instructor got a jam together for his students, and it was a blast.  All the bands were great, but The Freighthoppers and IIIrd Tyme Out were awesome. I missed the booths. Had I known I would have checked out the Wichita booth :-( 

I'll have to check out Sam Bush in Olathe

----------


## des mando

where in olathe do they geographicly have music in the park?

----------


## mitchelwb

I just looked at the Concert in the Park schedule... Sam Bush July 11 and June (aw, fiddlesticks, forgot the date now) Sometime in June The Elders and the Wilders. I've heard the Elders are good, I love the Wilders. Saw The Wilders and Split Lip Rayfield at a concert in the park a couple years ago. I'll be hittin both of these shows for sure!

Both of these, the Sam Bush and Wilders/Elders shows are in Tomahawk Creek Park (again, I wish I hadn't closed the window so I could be sure) But it's the park on the west side of Black Bob just South of 119th street. Between 119th and 127th

----------


## des mando

hey thanks for the link to front porch radio "one nation under possums"

----------


## mitchelwb

here's that link:

Concert in the Park

----------


## Ken Sager

> hey thanks for the link to front porch radio "one nation under possums"


That's the best chuckle I've had on the cafe in awhile! Thanks for that. I'll pass it on to the rest of the Possum Nation. 

Frontporchradio.net is a great thing. Look for it during Winfield to see streaming video of some terrific bands playing live.

Best,
Ken

----------


## GVD

Ken, speaking of Possum Nation how'd you all get hooked up in the first place? I don't know the rest of the band but I do know Jimmy Campbell and look forward to jamming with him this weekend.

GVD

----------


## Ken Sager

GVD,

I was introduced to Jimmy C at Winfield this year, but the rest of the gang I met at Winfield in '04. We played on Stage 5 that year and jammed around the clock. This year was a bit more subdued, but we did some great recordings for Frontporchradio and Singing In The Can. 

Tell Jimmy I say hello.

Best,
Ken

----------


## Dave Schimming

Sorry missing anybody at the KBA winter bluegrass festival, work responsibilities messed up my plans.

----------


## GVD

> Tell Jimmy I say hello..


He said to tell you hi and hopes to see you at Winfield again.

GVD

----------


## Ken Sager

That's a good one! I'm going to Winfield for sure. Looking forward to it already.
Ken

----------


## Tom Mullen

I couldnt make it either......icy roads here in Oklahoma and I wasnt going to chance it for a 3 hour drive.......each way.

----------


## DonaldPearson

> Anyone going to the KBA show this weekend? I'm planning on going Friday evening.


Hi Scott. I'm trying to get in touch with you and/or your dad. We moved from Bville to near Edmond, and I have some questions about Irish music. Used to jam with your family in Bville. Tried old email address to your dad; does not work now. I'm new to mando cafe site, so not exactly how it works. Don

----------

